# [Verkaufe] Playstation 3 Games, 007 Quantum Trost, Uncharted, Kane &amp; Lynch Dead Men &amp;



## PickUpArtist (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe hier vier Playstation 3 Games:
- James Bond 007 - Ein Quantum Trost
- Uncharted - Drakes Schicksal 
- Kane & Lynch - Dead Men
- Gran Turismo 5 - Prologue

Alle Preis sind Verhandlungssache, unter 10€ gehe ich aber bei keinem Spiel.
Mein Angebot wären 50€ für alle Spiele zusammen + 5,90€ Porto als DHL Paket.
Paypal und Nachnahme wie immer mit Aufpreis akzeptiert, ansonsten Überweisung.

Alle Spiele sind in einem wie neuem Zustand.

Alle Angebote und Fragen bitte hier rein posten oder als PM.

Grüße
PickUpArtist


----------

